# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Gallery Illumination: LED Lighting in Today's Museums

## StanO

The Lunder Conservation Center held a one day symposium on March 1, 2013 on the use of LED lighting in museum collections. The symposium included a series of presentations from museum and lighting specialists.  

In my research on the internet I ran into the above presentations.  Copy and paste this threads title into the search box at YouTube and you will be delivered these presentations.  Although I found all to be very helpful, I especially found the presentation by Brian Kraft from the Minneapolis Institute of Art to be the approach more aligned with what we were wanting to do at our facility.  My own LED product search led me to the Phillips brand LED's, which was the product that MIA ended up using for their conversion. At the end of their presentation they present their contact information and invite contact regarding LED lighting.  I did and spoke with their LD, Karl Shapansky who was very helpful and encouraging.  Enjoy the presentations!

While trying out LED products from a local lighting supply vendor here in Santa Fe, he informed me that here in New Mexico our public electric company, PNM, offers a $5000 Energy Efficiency Conservation grant to Non-Profits who want to convert to more energy efficient products in their facility.  LED lighting falls under this grant.  We received the full amount and have begun converting our facility over to LED lighting.  We have begun with non gallery spaces, administrative and staff offices/hallways.  Eventually the curatorial and exhibition depts. will test the LED's on installed artwork.  There are PAR 38, 30, 20 of different beam degrees and MR16 LED's as well.  As I mentioned, Phillips is the manufacturer of the LED lights that we are using.  Ideal color temperatures are 2700K which is a warm light and 3000K which is a brighter White light.  Above 3000K the light is blueish and non-desirable for artwork.

It's been and continues to be a great learning experience.  To find a product simply call your local commercial lighting supply company and ask.  By viewing the LED presentations at YouTube you will be better prepared to knowledgeably discuss your needs with them.   Do not buy an LED light without first seeing the light in your facility.  I will be pleased to answer any questions if I can.

Finally, I am glad that I came upon this forum and hope to learn more regarding art care in the future.

Stan Olivarez, Facility Mgr
SITE Santa Fe

----------

